

Optimal Tip-to-Tip Efficiency [NSFW] - huckleberryfinn
http://www.scribd.com/doc/228831637/Optimal-Tip-to-Tip-Efficiency

======
closetnerd
Impressive effort for going viral for TV show publicity.

~~~
freshyill
Don't they usually do the viral marketing _before_ the Shoe airs?

